# Not an easy day tomorrow...



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Please keep my cat Gus and my family in your prayers tomorrow. We have made the painful decision to let Gus cross over to the bridge tomorrow. He's not responding to his meds like we had hoped and he's in pain and can't keep anything down. We feel very blessed to have had him for 17 years, we adopted him from a shelter when he was around 2 and he has been a great joy to our family. He has early signs of kidney disease and cancer. I love him so much that i'm not going to let him suffer and will let him go. :crying::crying 2::crying 2: I talked to my mom for a long time last night and she even talked to Gus telling him how much she loved him. I told him that if he's ready he can go and not fight anymore and he's now ready.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> Please keep my cat Gus and my family in your prayers tomorrow. We have made the painful decision to let Gus cross over to the bridge tomorrow. He's not responding to his meds like we had hoped and he's in pain and can't keep anything down. We feel very blessed to have had him for 17 years, we adopted him from a shelter when he was around 2 and he has been a great joy to our family. He has early signs of kidney disease and cancer. I love him so much that i'm not going to let him suffer and will let him go. :crying::crying 2::crying 2: I talked to my mom for a long time last night and she even talked to Gus telling him how much she loved him. I told him that if he's ready he can go and not fight anymore and he's now ready.


So sorry you have to go through this Debbie.. it never ever gets easier, no matter how many times we go through it..no matter how many times I assist, it is still heart wrenching. prayers and hugs to you all.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> Please keep my cat Gus and my family in your prayers tomorrow. We have made the painful decision to let Gus cross over to the bridge tomorrow. He's not responding to his meds like we had hoped and he's in pain and can't keep anything down. We feel very blessed to have had him for 17 years, we adopted him from a shelter when he was around 2 and he has been a great joy to our family. He has early signs of kidney disease and cancer. I love him so much that i'm not going to let him suffer and will let him go. :crying::crying 2::crying 2: I talked to my mom for a long time last night and she even talked to Gus telling him how much she loved him. I told him that if he's ready he can go and not fight anymore and he's now ready.



I'm so sorry. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am so sorry, I faced this too 2 years ago with my cat Maggie. It is so sad but also comforting to know we shared so much of our lives together. That's sweet about your Mom talking to Gus. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Debbie So sorry for what your heart is experiencing now.. HUGS to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh debbie ur doing the selfless thing. and that just shows how much u love gus..im so so sorry u have to go thru this , i will pray for u and for gus.


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry you have to do this but it is the best. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry Debbie, I will keep Gus and your family in my prayers.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, i am so sorry Debbie, sending hugs and prayers:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - I'm so sorry. I know you've been preparing for this over the last few days but it's never easy. Thank you so much for sharing Gus' photo with us. He's a beauty and oh so lucky to have been rescued by a family like yours. :wub::wub: You're doing what's best for him and I'm sure he'll know that and be relieved not to be suffering anymore. Sending prayers for tomorrow.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh Debbie, I am so sorry. Bless you for being so caring and loving in putting Gus first ... so that he no longer has to suffer from pain and discomfort. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family. I pray God gives you much comfort and peace ... along with many wonderful and happy memories of your beloved Gus. I believe his spirit will always be with you.

Hugs and Love.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this news:crying:
Gus is so beautiful and looks like a kind and sweet soul. G-d bless you sweet cat boy.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

It's the ultimate act of love. Letting Gus go, and you taking the pain of loss.

{{{BIG HUGS}}}


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry you have to make this heartwrenching decision but it also one of the most awesome acts of love . Gus is a gorgeous kitty!! Thanks for sharing that photo with us. 
Prayers are going out for both you and Gus.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm very sorry you have to say goodbye, but it's good you caught it early and he doesn't have to suffer. He's beautiful and it's amazing he's 19! Prayers are with you for tomorow.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh Debbie, I am so sorry. My heart is just breaking for you.:crying:You gave sweet Gus a wonderful life and I know how hard it is for you to let him go now. He is going to be running and playing at the Bridge with all of your other kitties, free from his pain and suffering. Sending you prayers and big hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Debbie, I am so so sorry. I can understand how hard this is, but you're making the best decision for Gus. 

We're here for you.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm very sorry about your beloved Gus. I'll be sending my prayers and hugs.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Debbie
I am sorry you are going through this, its never easy, but he knows you love him very much to make the hard decision to not let him suffer any longer..hugs and prayers


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I will be thinking of you tomorrow. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Debbie I wanted to come back and add that Gus is such a beautiful cat, I can just tell how well cared for and loved he is. You took excellent care of him, and you are now giving him a true gift of love. I will have you and Gus in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry Debbie, I had to make this decision 2 years ago myself. It was one of the hardest things I had ever done but it was for the best.
Please know you and precious Gus are in my thoughts and prayers((((Big Huge Hugs)))))

P.S Thank you for his pic! Gus is beautiful!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry, it's never an easy. He's such a beautiful kitty,I'm partial to those orangy kitties. when al was a kid they had a orange kitty,like Morris from the Friskies commercials. Every one of them was named Ed. We kept that tradition until Harry. We got up to Ed#14 with our two.

Gus is gorgeous,his long fur,ours were all DSH.

He had a blessed life w/ your family after his rescue and lived a long time. He blesses and thanks you for that.
We'll be thinking of you and your family tomorrow.

Hugs!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Awww so sorry to hear you have to do that. But it will be best for him. It's the most selfless thing you can do for him, and atleast you will be able to be there with him.
He is a really beautiful kitty!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear this. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Debbie I am so sorry, when this happens we really show our love by helping our babies make the trip to the bridge. My heart is breaking for you. I love you


Heavenly Father, Thank you for being with Debbie and her family, give them rest tonight and your peace tomorrow. Hold Debbie close, little Gus has been a special part of her life, I ask Gus falls to sleep peacefully, soon he will have a new body, no more pain, he will be free and running and playing with our babies at the bridge. Thank you Lord for Debbie she is such a loving and caring friend, hold her close Lord, wipe her tears, In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Debbie, I am so sorry. I truly am. My prayers and heart are with you. Love you.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Debbie, so sorry to hear about Gus. What a handsome boy he is. You gave him a wonderful life, he couldn't of had a better mommy. Even though we prepare ourselves for this day, when it finally arrives it's so very hard. I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

*Agony is our worse enemy*

One week ago I went through the same agony:crying::crying::crying:

I had to let my Bambolina go to lung cancer.

It is an unbearable pain for us human to let go, we feel it in our bones, all our body aches from the grief and we say: how will we survive this? But I guess we have to, they say "time is our best medicine".

The tears:smcry::smcry::smcry: will continue to come down your face as you go around the house, seeing places your baby was playing, seeing toys, seeing pictures.....

It will be good to talk to your friend (and strangers) about your baby.

I have enlarged pictures of Bambolina all over the house and every so often I give her a hug, maybe you should do the same with your baby.

I hope your pain will ease with time.

I grief with you:crying:

Sammy


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

I will be thinking of you and your family tomorrow. I am so very sorry. You are such a wonderful mom. I think one of the most loving, unselfish things we do as furmom's is to replace their pain with our own sometimes. Bless you and hugs to you.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry :crying: My heart goes out to you at this time. It is so hard to be strong, but as Mummy's we have to be. :grouphug: our babies will be in our hearts forever.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:crying: oh I am very sorry, dear Debbie...be sure that I will keep Gus in my thoughts and prayers; I bet that he was given the best life with you - thank you so much for that :grouphug:
I lost my heart dog who I loved so much not long ago, so I understand how you are feeling. I find this part to be the most difficult part about having a fluff  
but you know, we can treasure those fun and nice moments that we had and the smiles that they caused and the happy moments that they had with us. They say that time is the best heeling doctor in life. I am sure that you will be able to *happily* remember Gus' fun moments in the years that he was with you. I hope that you find the comfort very soon. Just remember that he is one of the kitties who was lucky to have you in his life.
(((hugs)))


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so very sorry ....This is a very brave and selfless thing that you are doing ..:grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

God bless ........I am so sorry to hear this but I know that the decision is the best for Gus. It hurts no matter......:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so sorry you have to go through this. You gave Gus a wonderful life and a lifetime of love. My prayers are with you.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry. This is the heartbreaking part so many of us face. Your sweet Gus will thank you for your care and love from the bridge.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Debbie, I'm thinking about you and Gus this morning, and my prayers are with you as go through this terrible day. Stay strong as you are doing the best and kindest thing for Gus.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie it's 7:30 AM here, I am thinking of you, I said a prayer for you I wish I could give you a hug


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Debbie I am so deeply sorry. My heart is breaking with yours. As pet owners these are the saddest days, the heaviest days. We have to watch our babies leave us and there are no words to express how hard it is. Please know my tears fall with yours and I"ll be praying for you and sweet Gus. Much love xoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - I'm thinking of you and Gus this morning and am sending prayers to you both. This is such a hard thing to do but you're being the ultimate mommy - doing what's best for her child. I hope you can find some peace in knowing Gus will be free from pain and will join other loved ones at the rainbow bridge. What a wonderful life he had here on earth:grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending you love and courage, dear Debbie! 
You are not alone but it feels like it.
Blessings and prayers.
:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Love you dear Debbie. With all my heart.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sending you love and peace Debbie. {{{{Big Hugs}}}}}


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're all thinking of your family and Gus this morning. Hugs to you as you go through this. We're here if you need us!
Hugs and love!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Dearest Debbie,
My heart is with you. I love you. I wish you peace.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Thinking about you Deb and sending you prayers and much love. :grouphug:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Debbie, I hope you are ok. Praying for you.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

It's a very emotional day for you Deb, just know we are all here for you. Sending hugs your way.:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie I want you to know I am here for you, I know your heart is breaking, I love you


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Debbie, you and your family have been in my thoughts and prayers all day ... and, last evening, too.

Gus is at peace now and no longer feeling pain or discomfort. Bless him and you.

Love and Hugs ...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thinking about you Debbie (((hugs)))


----------

